# Do track clips work



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Do track clips really work? What do you use?


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

Yes track clips do work. I've only used them for Lionel's 027 track for trains around the Christmas tree years ago. But if installed correctly, they keep the track together.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

For larger layouts that has to be a huge expense.


----------



## joker john (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes track clips really work. I use 027 and O gauge track clips on their respective track and they work well. The only problem I have run into with track clips is at the Lionel post war 022 switches, sometimes the clip won't stay in place at the 022 switch.

The other problem I have encountered from time to time is using track clips with two different brands of track, even in tubular track, Lionel and K-Line 031 & 042 tubular track when using all Lionel track clips. Sometimes you need to use Lionel track clips with Lionel track and K-Line track clips with K-Line track in O gauge track.

jj


----------



## vallieone (Dec 23, 2009)

Yes, track clips work. Used them years ago on my 5 x 8 carpet layout.

Agree with joker john that they wont stay in place with the 022 switches. 

G


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

They work, but if you have a permanent layout, screws will work also.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If you use Fastrack, this is a good way to keep them from walking apart. These are 1/2" clips.


----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> If you use Fastrack, this is a good way to keep them from walking apart. These are 1/2" clips.
> 
> View attachment 296290


Now that's thinking out of the box. :appl::appl::appl:


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> If you use Fastrack, this is a good way to keep them from walking apart. These are 1/2" clips.
> 
> View attachment 296290


Pretty clever!:thumbsup:


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

Yes track clips work but they are intended for temporary layouts such as around the Christmas tree. For more permanent installs a strategically placed screw does the work.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Best screws for tubular track?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Probably 5/8" or 3/4" pan head #2 screws. Preferably black so they don't show up.


----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

I've used #4 x 3/4" pan head, phillips drive, self tapping. I run them in just tight enough so the track can still move a bit. This way, your track can still move with the movement of the train above. I found if I made them tight and fast, there was a great deal more noise, and some binding around the turns. You can touch the tops with black magic marker if you don't like the silver tops of the screws.


----------



## ogaugenut (Dec 27, 2012)

I have built a lot of floor layout over the years with tubular track and I have a bunch of track clips. The clips can be hard to get in. The track needs to fit together very tightly. I have a lot of older tubular track (40s and 50s) and over time the ties and rails get a little off exact alignment. When this happens the clips don't fit well. Even if you only get some of them in, they still help a lot. I long ago quit trying with switches.

Bill


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

#6 or #8 machine screws depending on if O or O27 track. Haven't seen them in black but that's a good idea if I can find them.

Best practice is NOT to screw too tightly directly into the plywood/lumber. Instead use 'Homasote' like sheathing or foam board over OSB plywood and use as few screws as possible being careful not to screw into the base lumber, if possible.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

#8 machine screws for track? Those seem huge for the task!


----------



## POTRZBE (Jul 30, 2015)

I have always used track clips. Some say 'IVES' on them that's how old they are. They do not work well around switches or RCS track, of course. On another forum, it was suggested that the screws that hold VHS tapes together work great for O27 track. I am here to report that they do. I have 2 inches of foam betwixt track and plywood and the screws are a good length to keep everything solid.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

So you all just screw into the foam not the wood?


----------



## Tucgary (Sep 21, 2015)

I do like BobS #4 x 3/4" . They go into only the foam but hold the track nicely in place and leave only a small hole when I make a change. Tucgary


----------



## hokie71 (Jun 9, 2013)

A vote for Bob's or grj, #4 is about the largest screw that will fit the holes in the ties. 3/4 length gets you a good hold on the material underneath


----------



## POTRZBE (Jul 30, 2015)

The VHS tape screws are just a bit over 1/2 inch long and fit O27 holes just right. They screw into the foam, not the plywood.


----------



## joker john (Mar 19, 2017)

BigAl56 said:


> #6 or #8 machine screws depending on if O or O27 track. Haven't seen them in black but that's a good idea if I can find them.
> 
> Best practice is NOT to screw too tightly directly into the plywood/lumber. Instead use 'Homasote' like sheathing or foam board over OSB plywood and use as few screws as possible being careful not to screw into the base lumber, if possible.


Where can you buy Homasote in southeast Florida? I live near Ft. Pierce FL and almost no hardware store people(Home Depot, Ace & Lowes) have ever heard of Homasote. Only one person I have talked to here in south Florida knew what Homasote is and he said he doubts if I can get it here in south FL.

jj


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

joker john said:


> Where can you buy Homasote in southeast Florida? I live near Ft. Pierce FL and almost no hardware store people(Home Depot, Ace & Lowes) have ever heard of Homasote. Only one person I have talked to here in south Florida knew what Homasote is and he said he doubts if I can get it here in south FL.
> 
> jj


Just order it online and have it shipped to the store. That is usually free at Home Ripoff.


----------

